# 3.5 hours of class and 3.5 CEU's?



## lundy (Jul 2, 2015)

This has to be a typo, right? I think it should be 3.5 PDH's instead....













*TRAININGS SCHEDULE IN JULY 2015*
Trainings are FREE thanks to the generous support of our regional and local sponsors. Pre-registration is required. Trainings are eligible for *3.5 CEUs* through the ICC Preferred Provider program.













We will be offering additional trainings in mid-August and early September in *Wenatchee, Olympia *and the* Olympic Peninsula*. Check our website for dates and locations.













*EVERETT COMMERCIAL MECHANICAL PROVISIONS TRAINING*
Date: Friday, July 24th, 2015
Location: Everett Station – Weyerhaeuser Room, 4th Floor









Address: 3201 Smith Avenue, Everett, WA 98201








Time: 8:00am-Noon













Registration: https://neecwsec.webconnex.com/mecheverett2015


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2015)

yeah that has to be PDHs since 1 CEU is 10 PDH


----------



## lundy (Jul 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> yeah that has to be PDHs since 1 CEU is 10 PDH


That's what I was thinking


----------

